# Accuair elevel problems



## Joey. (Aug 14, 2015)

Hello, I am new on here but have been reading through the elevel posts and you guys seem to know what your talking about so I was hoping you can help me!

I've got a problem with my elevel system that is currently driving me up the wall!!

My controller is lit up all 4 corners saying there is no sensors plugged in, I'm checking the wiring and the red wire is giving voltage to the sensor but the green wire for some reason is not sending any signal back to the ecu on all 4 corners? What would be the reason for this?

Joe


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Pictures would help immensely. 
Do you have the sensors fully plugged in?
Did you clock the arms properly so that the flat surface of the metal rod is always facing away from the connector? 
Is the ecu properly grounded?


----------



## rand0mher0 (Mar 2, 2010)

Bump because of some solid info right there.

My elevel wouldn't calibrate because my sensor arms were clocked the wrong way as mentioned. Ripping my hair out trying to fix it, and im glad it took 10 mins to fix.


----------

